# Aldridge and Roy's agent: "I know where they're going, yes."



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Blazers Blog 

_When asked if that meant that a specific team had committed to taking them, Tellem said, "I know where they're going, yes." _ 

That's what the agent for both of them is saying. Believe it or not, I think Portland will be selecting Roy, with Aldridge going #1 to Toronto.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Honestly, how can a team with the #4 draft pick commit to selecting anyone? How would you know that player would be there at 4?

-Pop


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Sheed30 said:


> Blazers Blog
> 
> _When asked if that meant that a specific team had committed to taking them, Tellem said, "I know where they're going, yes." _
> 
> That's what the agent for both of them is saying. Believe it or not, I think Portland will be selecting Roy,



NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

ugh if portland picks roy AT #4, i'm never gonna go to a blazers game. they have potentially Morrison, Gay, Aldridge or Bagnani. And they want Roy when we've already got Webster.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> ugh if portland picks roy AT #4, i'm never gonna go to a blazers game. they have potentially Morrison, Gay, Aldridge or Bagnani. And they want Roy when we've already got Webster.


Would you come back to the games if Roy plays well at SG and/or Morrison struggles to get his shot off at the NBA level?


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> ugh if portland picks roy AT #4, i'm never gonna go to a blazers game. they have potentially Morrison, Gay, Aldridge or Bagnani. And they want Roy when we've already got Webster.



Question: Do you go to Blazer games now?

If so: How many?

I go to 10-15/year and would not stop going based on who they draft. 

The difference between Roy and Morrison is not that great.

FYI: Webster can play the 3 as easily as Morrison can.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazer Maven said:


> Question: Do you go to Blazer games now?


If so: I have not gone to a Blazer game in 2 years. I used to go to about 20. 



> I would not stop going based on who they draft.


This is where you (hardcore Blazer fan) and I differ. If Portland Drafts Morrison, I would buy a ticket package. Buy merchandise, take an actual interest in everyday operation and success of this franchise. I represent the casual fan. I am the guy Blazer brass needs back. I fully and freely admit that it is Morrison or bust for me. 

If they don't take him, I will just spend more on Gonzaga trips. 



> The difference between Roy and Morrison is not that great.


Maybe not, but the marketing difference is huge, as is the wish of the community at large (draft the stache ring a bell?). Please take what I am going to say with a grain of salt....Roy just does not capture the imagination of Joe Fan in Gresham. He is a pedestrian player to the CASUAL/Average fan. 

I can acknowledge that he is a fabulous player and seemingly a bright, positive and pleasant kid.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Whre does it say POR is drafting Roy again?

and BTW Roy IS working out for CHA this saturday.....

I think choosing Roy over Morrison, Bargnani, Aldridge or Gay would be a boneheaded move by POR mgmt...but I am not convinced that they are going to do that...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

nate really likes roy that is why were drafting him.I went to 30 home games last year and if they select roy i will not go to one single game .


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> and BTW Roy IS working out for CHA this saturday.....


His agent seems to think otherwise.

"I've never been caught up on the number of where a guy goes," Tellem said. "It's about finding the right situation for our clients. In this case, we've found a good fit for both of them, so there's no need for them to work out for anyone else."


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> nate really likes roy that is why were drafting him.I went to 30 home games last year and if they select roy i will not go to one single game .


And if Roy starts dropping 20 points a night...see you at the Rose Garden.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> His agent seems to think otherwise.


LOL...Well then he hasn't told his client...listen to the link

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=529353


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't know if I confused some of you guys when I said believe it or not, that Portland was going select Roy, that it was just my opinion.

Since Toronto has been saying that Aldridge and Chris Bosh has been working out together at times, and that Toronto has had him in twice for workouts I believe, I see them picking him #1. 

And Tyrus Thomas has supposedly been promised to go #2 to the Bulls. 

Roy pulled out of the Bobcats workout, which has the 3rd pick in the draft, because his agent says he found a good fit for Roy. Could that be Portland, who has the 4th pick and Nate supposedly likes? 

I also hope we don't select Roy, but things lead me to think we will. 

I see Morrison going 3rd to CHA, or possibly Gay going 3rd. 

So I think it will come down to who's available for the 4th pick, which I think can be 3 scenarios. 1st: Gay, Roy and Bargnani. 2nd: Morrison/Roy/ Bargnani, or the best case scenario 3rd: Gay/Morrison/ Bargnani. If Morrison is available, I would rather have him over the other two. But if it came down to Gay, Roy and Barigani, I wouldn't be as disappointed if we select Roy. If Aldridge is still there, along with Morrison, which is a pretty slight chance, that would be a hard decision.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Fork said:


> And if Roy starts dropping 20 points a night...see you at the Rose Garden.


Chromekilla and you might be there. I won't be. I certainly won't root against them. I just will be going to Zag games. 

To me, at this point, not drafting Morrison would be an absolute slap in the face of what the fan base wants. 

Did you realize there are already almost 400 signatures on the draft the stache page? I don't see that for Brandon Roy. 

Blazers had better capitalize on the fever pitch, and start digging out of the tremendous hole they have done for themselves in the public eye.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I represent the casual fan. I am the guy Blazer brass needs back. I fully and freely admit that it is Morrison or bust for me.
> 
> If they don't take him, I will just spend more on Gonzaga trips.
> 
> ...


The Blazer brass needs to get busy and sell the team to someone who has ties to Portland and get back to winning basketball games. That's what brings the fans back.

Morrison would help sell more tickets short term, but Roy will help them win more games long term. Don't get me wrong, I will support either pick. Either guy improves the team. 

By the way, are you planning on Charlotte trips next year if Morrison is drafted #3, because the Zags are in for a few years of pain w/o Morrison, Batista or Knight next year.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> nate really likes roy that is why were drafting him.I went to 30 home games last year and if they select roy i will not go to one single game .


At 14, you must have quite the allowance or season tickets from friends/family. Either way, the Blazers/PAM have your $$, so your presence in the building doesn't affect the organization.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

roy is not this years chris paul. yes he may contribute more than other rookies, but i dont see him helping us win 30 games this season. we need to take morrison or gay if available, because they have more potential- yes im not ashamed of that word, plus they fill the SF need. Roy would be splitting time with webster who already is position to be a starter. So for the last time, no Roy.!!!!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazer Maven said:


> By the way, are you planning on Charlotte trips next year if Morrison is drafted #3, because the Zags are in for a few years of pain w/o Morrison, Batista or Knight next year.


Yes, that is a broken record. I have heard the exact same thing when we lost Dickau, Steppe, Santangelo, Calvary, Frahm & Turiaf. 

The Zag machine just keeps churnin' 'em out brother!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You either trust the management team, or you don't. Nash isn't making this pick, and the Portland management gets much more of a chance to evaluate talent then we do, so we will have to trust they will get the best available player when the time comes for the pick. Its too early to be moaning about this player or that player being picked, and to top it all off, teams often have information from Doctors, Private investigators, coach interviews and other sources we will never see. Top it off with the fact that even the best talent evaluators are only right about 60% of the time when making lotto picks, and you have a crap shoot that you just have to learn to live with. :clown:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

hasoos said:


> You either trust the management team, or you don't.


I don't.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

400 signatures, considering the number of people in the Portland Metropolitan Area, not to mention non-Portland fans of the Blazers, is not terribly impressive.
I would be happy with Morrison. But while the team does need the fan connection, winning is a real good way to connect with fans. The team needs to pick the player who will give them the best chance of winning. Whether that player is Morrison or someone else. They may take into consideration that Morrison is a sentimental favorite, but if the honest assessment of Nate, Pritchard et al is that Gay or Aldridge would be a better fit and help the team win more, it would be irresponsible in that case to draft Morrison. If there are 2 pretty much equal players available and no real preference, then the sentimental fave can be taken into consideration.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazer Maven said:


> At 14, you must have quite the allowance or season tickets from friends/family. Either way, the Blazers/PAM have your $$, so your presence in the building doesn't affect the organization.



Not true. If ChromeKilla's family has tickets, but they chosoe not to go, there is a huge loss of revenue. If his family purchased a ticket package, but skipped even half of those 30 games...

loss of parking revenue
loss of Concessions revenue
loss of merchandise revenue

and chances are, if his family isn't going, they are not listening/watching the broadcasts. Thsi leads to loss of sponsors. Loss of sponsors leads to loss of suite sales. 

Shall I go on? Portland is not in a position to be picky with their fanbase. They need the guy in the nosebleed and the guy in the front row....


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> To me, at this point, not drafting Morrison would be an absolute slap in the face of what the fan base wants.


The MORRISON fan base, maybe. And as you (the base of the base) weren't going to the games anyway, maybe you can stand a good slappin'.

Boy, it'll almost be as bad as when Indiana took Reggie Miller over Steve Alford.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

crandc said:


> 400 signatures, considering the number of people in the Portland Metropolitan Area, not to mention non-Portland fans of the Blazers, is not terribly impressive.
> I would be happy with Morrison. But while the team does need the fan connection, winning is a real good way to connect with fans. The team needs to pick the player who will give them the best chance of winning. Whether that player is Morrison or someone else. They may take into consideration that Morrison is a sentimental favorite, but if the honest assessment of Nate, Pritchard et al is that Gay or Aldridge would be a better fit and help the team win more, it would be irresponsible in that case to draft Morrison. If there are 2 pretty much equal players available and no real preference, then the sentimental fave can be taken into consideration.



I completely disagree. Four hundred is an enormous ground swell of support. Refresh my memory, how many signatures does the Tyrus Thoams campaign have again? Or is the draft Bargnani campaign siphering votes away from him? 

Yes, I can see that winning has really sustained this franchise. We are still basking in the warming victory glow that Rasheed, JR, Bonzi, Kemp and Woods brought to us. Boy, that winning is sure looked back upon fondly by the general public isn't it?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

meru said:


> The MORRISON fan base, maybe. And as you (the base of the base) weren't going to the games anyway, maybe you can stand a good slappin'.
> 
> Boy, it'll almost be as bad as when Indiana took Reggie Miller over Steve Alford.



I have no idea what you are talking about? Why do I need a "slappin'" and who exactly is going to administer said "slappin'"? 

You are right I wasn't going to the games. I used to. In fact I sat courtside. Right beneath the Blazer dancers feet. 

Your Miller/Alford analogy is poor becuase Morrison IS the Reggie Milelr of this draft.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't care for Roy, but the reasoning that he'll have a huge adverse effect on ticket sales is silly. Just wait till the Blazers propaganda machine starts in on him, he'll be as beloved as Webster. Honestly 98% of Blazers fans barely know the difference between Morrison and Roy to begin with. They'll draw their own conclusions when they watch our pick play.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Verro said:


> I don't care for Roy, but the reasoning that he'll have a huge adverse effect on ticket sales is silly. Just wait till the Blazers propaganda machine starts in on him, he'll be as beloved as Webster. Honestly 98% of Blazers fans barely know the difference between Morrison and Roy to begin with. They'll draw their own conclusions when they watch our pick play.



Just as an inexact science...I work with a lot of non NBA fans. I have yet to find one that knows who ROy is and transversely they all know who Morrison is. Since Ammo is on sports radio, the papers, and the news as "the guy".....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Verro said:


> I don't care for Roy, but the reasoning that he'll have a huge adverse effect on ticket sales is silly. Just wait till the Blazers propaganda machine starts in on him, he'll be as beloved as Webster. Honestly 98% of Blazers fans barely know the difference between Morrison and Roy to begin with. They'll draw their own conclusions when they watch our pick play.



Wow do I disagree with this. Living in Houston now I talk Blazers to Rocket fans and these are the players they know and why.

Zach - law trouble
Miles - law trouble
Telfair - law trouble and his face is all over ESPN
Webster - his face is all over everything Blazers


That's it


When I asked about college kids they all knew Aldridge for obvious reasons, and they knew Morrison because he was in the running for POY in college, Gay because he was on every week at UConn. They do not know Bargnani or Roy. There is definately something to be said for high profile players making your team more credible. I mean look at the Knicks. A lot of people think they should be a lot better than they are because of their roster. It has recognisable names on it. Tha's a good place for Portland to start. Getting some names that people know


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Not true. If ChromeKilla's family has tickets, but they chosoe not to go, there is a huge loss of revenue. If his family purchased a ticket package, but skipped even half of those 30 games...
> 
> loss of parking revenue
> loss of Concessions revenue
> loss of merchandise revenue


How much of that currently goes to the Blazers? I don't know the answer, but I'd guess not much.



> and chances are, if his family isn't going, they are not listening/watching the broadcasts. Thsi leads to loss of sponsors. Loss of sponsors leads to loss of suite sales.
> 
> Shall I go on? Portland is not in a position to be picky with their fanbase. They need the guy in the nosebleed and the guy in the front row....


They need to *win*. They do NOT need to pander to some fans who are infatuated with a certain player.

I have little faith that the Blazers management really knows how to build a winner, but I still trust them ASSUMING they're building the team to win, and not to placate some fans. 

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The facts are that it doesn't matter who they pick if they stink. If Adam Morrison is picked and turns out not as good as 3 or 4 players picked behind him, the fans would still blame management. The only sure way is to pick the best player, whoever it may be. If management is damned if they do, damned if they don't, they might as well pick the player they think will give the team the best chance to start turning around.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

If you're going to stop going to games because they draft one player over another then good, glad you're gone, don't let the door hit you.

400 fans is immaterial. Where are the 2000 fans that are guaranteed to show up extra each and every game? 

I understand you're biased towards Morrison, but really, you don't represent the "casual fan". And quite frankly, as has been mentioned previously about Zags, everytime one of you goes off on how it has to be Morrison or the moon and he's just the greatest player ever, it causes some abrasion with the other fans whose opinion you are just completely dismissive of.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Not true. If ChromeKilla's family has tickets, but they chosoe not to go, there is a huge loss of revenue. If his family purchased a ticket package, but skipped even half of those 30 games...
> 
> loss of parking revenue
> loss of Concessions revenue
> ...


If CK's family pays the $$$$ to purchase tickets and they choose not to go or give/trade/sell them to someone who does go, then they have much bigger problems than the Blazers do.

To spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for nothing is idiotic. No need to go on.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If the Blazers draft Roy before Morrison, it will make me seriously contemplate why I root for this team.

Roy is a decent player and will be a good role player in the league, but nothing more than that...He's not really good at any one aspect of his game. Before this past year (his senior year) he wasn't even a starter. Tre Simmons was a starter over him and he was a mediocre bench player. Thats nice and all that he finally figured out how to be a good COLLEGE player after 4 years of being so-so at that level. Steve Patterson is already a fool in my book, if he and his cronies draft Roy over Morrison, or Gay, or Aldridge, or Thomas, or Bargnani it will just further cement this franchise into mediocrity for even longer.

At a time when the team has the worst attendance in the league, and has the chance to draft an offensive force that is gauranteed to put butts in the seats and also win games. You have to draft him, its just that simple. It could be a PR disaster and this team could even further alienate itself from the fans in this city.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

400 fans is significant. Not in up front numbers, but in residual effect. Those 400 fans either have or will have families some day. At some point Portland will get another sports team and those fans that they lost will go somewhere else for their entertainment dollar along with their kids. I am a Blazers fan because my father took me to games when I was young. Same reason I'm a Yankees and Raiders fan. Whenever I get a chance to attend fantasy camp for the Yankees I do, or games at the stadium. I travel to Oakland to see the raiders play whenever I can. Those are the numbers that the Blazers need to be thinking about. If Brandon Roy plays well and we start winning because of him then nothing will be lost, but if for whatever reason Morrison blossoms into the next Larry Birdesque or smaller Dirk and Roy becomes a bit player then the Blazers will be hard pressed to overcome this move. If Morrison busts and Roy becomes the man then the team can point to what the fans wanted.


I don't know a lot really, but a little about the Blazers PR situation with the fans and it truly is on about as shaky ground as it could be. At some point Portland needs to make the fans happy as it did last year drafting Martell.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> If you're going to stop going to games because they draft one player over another then good, glad you're gone, don't let the door hit you.


I knew this one would come sooner or later. I did not stop going to games because they didn't draft a player. I stopped going to games because I could not stand 90% of the roster and would not put my hard earned cash towards supporting that team. 

So, in essence, I stopped going to games (as I have mentioned) 2 years ago. Morrison BRINGS ME BACK. If they don't draft him, yes, it is true I won't go to games. Lets hope that Blazer management does not subscribe to the "don't let the door hit ya" mentality. You knwo why? Becasue if they do, then that alienate 90% of the fanbase. You might still support the team, but you will be supporting it long distance 'cause they will be gonzo. 



> 400 fans is immaterial.


Is it? 400 fans a game, with an average ticket price of $45.28 is a loss of $18,112 a game for your beloved Blazers. Shall we extrapolate that over 41 games? Shall we add in concessions, parking and merchandise? 



> but really, you don't represent the "casual fan".


I don't? Then who does? 



> as has been mentioned previously about Zags, everytime one of you goes off on how it has to be Morrison or the moon and he's just the greatest player ever, it causes some abrasion with the other fans whose opinion you are just completely dismissive of.


I have not been dismissive of any players talent. I question if some of them are worthy of # 4. All are talented. Morrison is just the most sensible pick.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Just as an inexact science...I work with a lot of non NBA fans. I have yet to find one that knows who ROy is and transversely they all know who Morrison is. Since Ammo is on sports radio, the papers, and the news as "the guy".....


So the Blazers should let the media dictate who they draft?

If you've listened to 1080 or read pieces by Portland sports writers I don't see how you could believe they're more qualified to make personnel decisions than professionals who watch spend thousands and thousands of hours scouting, interviewing, and working out these players.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Verro said:


> So the Blazers should let the media dictate who they draft?
> 
> If you've listened to 1080 or read pieces by Portland sports writers I don't see how you could believe they're more qualified to make personnel decisions than professionals who watch spend thousands and thousands of hours scouting, interviewing, and working out these players.


No. You are not following my post at all. I was replying to the post that said most fans don't knwo the difference between Roy and Morrsion. I replied that-yes they do, becuase the media has ensured this to be the case.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> 400 fans is significant. Not in up front numbers, but in residual effect. Those 400 fans either have or will have families some day.


Assuming they some day move out of their parents homes and get jobs. Sorry Zags fans. I have no problem with the Blazers drafting Morrison, but the whole Draft the Stache campaign is a joke. You can put your signature on some bogus poll for free (and your mom's, dad's, baby brothers and sister's cat's signatures, too), but tickets cost money. The day their hero was in town, the well organized (web site, songs, t-shirts, etc.), well publicized (mentioned constantly on the local sporst radio station for the last several weeks) Draft the Stache rally drew a whopping 30 people. 30 guys in free t-shirts and magic marker 'staches isn't going to impress the Blazers' brass. If all it takes is free t-shirts and pretend mustaches they might as well draft Barney the Dinosaur. I'm sure the last time he was in town their were more than 30 kids at his rally complete with Kool-Aid 'staches. If they draft Morrison it better be because they truly believe he is the BPA and will help the team win, not because of some perceived fan preference generated by a couple of dolts at the local radio station. Again, I am not anti-Morrison ar against the Blazers drafting him. I just think the whole Draft the Stache campaign is a joke and citing it as a reason to draft him is incredibly naive.



mediocre man said:


> I don't know a lot really, but a little about the Blazers PR situation with the fans and it truly is on about as shaky ground as it could be. At some point Portland needs to make the fans happy as it did last year drafting Martell.


Martell was not drafted to make the fans happy. In fact, at the time trading down and picking Webster was a very unpopular choice. He's turned out to be a great kid and is now a fan favorite, but that's not why he was darfted. Blazers' brass thought he had the most upside in the draft and loved his outside shot. He filled a need the Blazers have had for years (outside shooting) and replaced Derek Anderson who had worn out his welcome and was destined to be traded or released under the luxury cap amnesty clause.

BNM


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I don't? Then who does?


People who don't have a vested interest in Gonzaga Alumni. 

Winning without off-court issues will bring the casual fans back. If Morrison helps the team win the best, he's the best pick. Otherwise he isn't.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Martell was not drafted to make the fans happy.


I'm not sure this is true. Nash and the rest of the organization seemed to go on and on about how mature he was and how he was going to make the city... very little about him as a player relative to what most teams say about most draft picks.

It MIGHT have just been PR spin, but I think that there was almost certainly a deeper nod to non-basketball-related issues than I would prefer there would have been.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Is it? 400 fans a game, with an average ticket price of $45.28 is a loss of $18,112 a game for your beloved Blazers. Shall we extrapolate that over 41 games? Shall we add in concessions, parking and merchandise?


No, we shouldn't. Come on, how many of the "signatures" on that bogus petition are real? How many of them can afford to buy tickets for one game, let alone all 41 of them. Signing the "petition" is free, tickets, parking and concessions are not. With all the prompting and prodding from the local radio sattion they couldn't even get more than 30 people to show up for the FREE rally (and they even had to bribe those 30 with free t-shirts). Banking on 400 people paying to see 41 home games based on some bogus petition is an incredible stretch. I guarantee you if the Blazers are lucky enough to draft Greg Oden next year it will have a MUCH bigger impact on ticket sales than whether or not they draft Adam Morrison. This whole NW connection thing is totally bogus. Winning games puts butts in seats, not "local" connections, poorly attended rallies and stupid songs.

Now, if the Blazers think Morrison will help them win more games than anybody else available to them, by all means draft him. Again, it's the winning that will bring the fans back. Return to the play-offs and I guarantee it will generate a lot more than 400 additional ticket sales per game.

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I will be thrilled with any of Aldridge, Morrison, Bargnani, Gay OR Roy. Yes, Roy. Whos to say he wont be better than any of the others? Whos to say he wont help us - right off the bat - to start winning games? Yes, the overlap w/ Webster is a concern, but how serious is it, really? Dixon could very well go in a trade. I would recommend not jumping off any bridges until:

A) We see who the Blazers actually do draft, and
B) We see how that player does over the first season or two of his stint with the Blazers.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I will be thrilled with any of Aldridge, Morrison, Bargnani, Gay OR Roy. Yes, Roy. Whos to say he wont be better than any of the others? Whos to say he wont help us - right off the bat - to start winning games? Yes, the overlap w/ Webster is a concern, but how serious is it, really? Dixon could very well go in a trade. I would recommend not jumping off any bridges until:
> 
> A) We see who the Blazers actually do draft, and
> B) We see how that player does over the first season or two of his stint with the Blazers.
> ...


I suppose if the draft goes something like 

Morrison
Aldridge
Bargnani

Then Roy might make a little sense, although I would still draft Gay. The team should spin it by saying they are moving Webster to the 3 immediately and Roy will be their 2 guard of the future. Knowing them like I do I don't see that happening though and Nate will make some stupid comment and tell us all that competition is good and Webster and Roy will fight for minutes.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Or... Webster could be going in a package deal with Miles.

PBF


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I'm not sure this is true. Nash and the rest of the organization seemed to go on and on about how mature he was and how he was going to make the city... very little about him as a player relative to what most teams say about most draft picks.
> 
> It MIGHT have just been PR spin, but I think that there was almost certainly a deeper nod to non-basketball-related issues than I would prefer there would have been.


I don't recall any mention of Webster's character and maturity until after the draft (mostly in response to critics moaning about the Blazers taking yet another unproven high school kid).

Here's a link to an article about Webster's workout. It's all glowing and gushing about Webster's on court talent, and not one peep about his character and maturity. Sample quotes:

"But mostly, Martell Webster shines like a diamond. As you'll see, Webster hits shots from everywhere. Again and again. His release is 100% consistent and straight from the textbook."

"He moves well. He is the biggest, tallest, best-shooting player present, by far."

Heck, even Jason Quick had good things to say about him - talent wise, no mention of character.

Once the Blazers realized what a great kid Martell is, they naturally promoted it as a counter punch to the well entrenched Jailblazers image, but I really don't think that's why they drafted him, just an added bonus. I think it was that workout that sold the Blazers' brass on Webster. Even if he was Mother Teresa, the Blazers would not have drafted him if he didn't have that sweet jumper.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

It is silly for anybody to dictate what constitutes a fan. I can be a Zag and biased, and want Morrison, and be a fan.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I don't know a lot really, but a little about the Blazers PR situation with the fans and it truly is on about as shaky ground as it could be. At some point Portland needs to make the fans happy as it did last year drafting Martell.


 Great point. Many fans were happy and excited about Webster. Yet the Blazer had the lowest attendance in the league.

I will say that I think if Morrison is a hit in the NBA, that he would draw more fans than say Roy being a hit in the NBA (because I agree that he has marketability). But still, the overriding factor is drafting the player the Blazers think will improve the team the most.

Put me in the camp of drafting who they think will be the best player for the Blazers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> It is silly for anybody to dictate what constitutes a fan. I can be a Zag and biased, and want Morrison, and be a fan.


 But you are quick to label what constitutes a casual fan????


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

My assumption has always been that if you show you care through ups AND downs, youre a fan. Doesnt mean you always have to be happy with the situation or the direction.

PBF


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> It is silly for anybody to dictate what constitutes a fan. I can be a Zag and biased, and want Morrison, and be a fan.


I agree, noone should be dictating what constitutes a fan. However, we can discuss what constitutes the "casual fan" label that is being thrown around here.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Great point. Many fans were happy and excited about Webster. Yet the Blazer had the lowest attendance in the league.
> 
> I will say that I think if Morrison is a hit in the NBA, that he would draw more fans than say Roy being a hit in the NBA (because I agree that he has marketability). But still, the overriding factor is drafting the player the Blazers think will improve the team the most.
> 
> Put me in the camp of drafting who they think will be the best player for the Blazers.


Me too. A lot of good choices at the top of the class, and we just dont know who or... maybe more importantly... _why_.

And now that _most_ of the bad seeds are gone, and the salary has been slashed, it should be all about winning now for the Blazers (yes, I know some will argue that it should _always_ have been about winning). Winning will put more butts in seats than a face or a feel-good story.

PBF


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But you are quick to label what constitutes a casual fan????



Good point smarty pants. Clearly you have gone endo on me. I even have to laugh at it.


..but a casual fan is someone that has fleeting interest at best, and I speak to many that fit this. They say things like " I don't really care" and "I guess it would be nice if they were exciting and relevant again" Most wil ladmit to being casual fans...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

In no way do I consider myself a "casual fan." I have followed this team from day 1. If they draft Roy, however, I will be furious.

Aldridge/Gay/Bargnani all have questions mark - but they also have some measurable shot at becoming all-star caliber players. Morrison has a chance to be another Kiki - not a world-beater, but a nice piece of the puzzle. 

If Roy, like Sheldon Williams, goes to the right team, they will have nice careers as role-players. The Blazers need MORE than that! Drafting Roy means the team has punted this draft. It means they have given up, and are just in a holding pattern until the team is sold. 

I can live with ups-and-downs. I can live with human error. I can't live with that.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> I don't recall any mention of Webster's character and maturity until after the draft (mostly in response to critics moaning about the Blazers taking yet another unproven high school kid).


I don't care what's said BEFORE the draft. That's all folderol. It's after the draft what's said that matters, and they talked a lot more about "character" and "maturity" than they should have.

Again: that might just have been spin, but I think that it's a shift in decisionmaking that leads to fewer wins for a franchise.

Ed O.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I knew this one would come sooner or later. I did not stop going to games because they didn't draft a player. I stopped going to games because I could not stand 90% of the roster and would not put my hard earned cash towards supporting that team.


"I fully and freely admit that it is Morrison or bust for me. " - Whether you are stopping or just not re-starting, your stance is entirely based upon whom they draft as you stated earlier in this thread.



> So, in essence, I stopped going to games (as I have mentioned) 2 years ago. Morrison BRINGS ME BACK. If they don't draft him, yes, it is true I won't go to games. Lets hope that Blazer management does not subscribe to the "don't let the door hit ya" mentality. You knwo why? Becasue if they do, then that alienate 90% of the fanbase. You might still support the team, but you will be supporting it long distance 'cause they will be gonzo.


They alienate 90% of the fanbase? Hrm, ok, please provide a link to statistics or opinion polls that show 90% of the fanbase won't go to games, or will feel alienated. What about the 90% of the fanbase that wanted us to draft or trade for Luke Jackson or Ridnaour or Freddie Jones or <fill in the blank of player who was known in PDX> Oh my gosh, that means we've lost 270% of the fanbase already!



> Is it? 400 fans a game, with an average ticket price of $45.28 is a loss of $18,112 a game for your beloved Blazers. Shall we extrapolate that over 41 games? Shall we add in concessions, parking and merchandise?


400 fans a game is a drop in the bucket. A DROP. For one thing, the team doesn't get anything from concessions or parking. PAM does. Secondly, you will bring a lot more fans back if you start winning. My point is not that Morrison is a bad player. He's okay. My point is not that Roy is a great player. He's okay. My point is that you keep insisting you speak for everyone in the fanbase and how everyone will be gnashing their teeth and pulling their hair out if AM isn't selected and insinuating there will be some sort of mass exodus. There won't. Whatever mass exodus was going to happen happened when they started free falling like MM after 4 shots of tequila. If you want to get fans in the seat, then win. Bringing in a specific player to grab ticket holders will only work for so long if they aren't winning - so great, the Blazers add 400 people who want to see AM but lose 8K people who hate the rut the Blazers are in.

What will you do if we draft AM and he plays less than 10 minutes a game? Will you pout and start claiming you won't ever be a season ticket holder until they start him? What will you do if he doesn't get a lot of touches and doesn't score 20 a game? Will you proclaim that your season tickets are off the table until Nate is fired and some coach is brought in who centers the offense around AM? No offense, but I really don't think continually trying to hold the organization hostage to your whims is really going to affect them one iota.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> 400 fans a game is a drop in the bucket. A DROP.


But... but! 2000 fans a game!

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I don't care what's said BEFORE the draft. That's all folderol. It's after the draft what's said that matters, and they talked a lot more about "character" and "maturity" than they should have.
> 
> Again: that might just have been spin, but I think that it's a shift in decisionmaking that leads to fewer wins for a franchise.


While the workout video obviously took place before the draft, the date of the article I linked to is August 2, 2005 - about five weeks after the draft. That was when they finally got around to releasing the workout video. I believe Webster wowed them so much with his workout that they really thought he was the BPA and would help the team the most in the long run. It sure doesn't hurt that he's a great kid and says all the right things, but I still think they would have passed on him without the impressive workout.

I agree that the Blazers should take the BPA and do whatever it takes to build a winner. They should *NOT* draft Morrison because he's "local" (last I checked, U-Dub is closer to Portland than Gonzaga, why no "local" label for Brandon Roy), or because of some silly Draft the Stache campaign spearheaded by a couple goobers at the local radio station. They also should *NOT* draft Brandon Roy just because he's a "Nate guy". Now, if they truly believe either of these two are the BPA and will help the team win the most games, do whatever it takes to get them. Anything beyond more wins is gravy and should not be a factor in who they draft. A winning team will fill the Rose Garden again and will also bring back sponsors and help attract new ones. They got rid of the players the fans hated. Now they need to focus on building a winner ASAP.

BNM


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

1) Not to be harsh, but when did 330 signatures constitute "nearly 400"?

2) I don't see any guarantee from any one of those 330 signatures that they will buy even one regular season ticket, much less put serious money into the franchise. For OilCan and zags and whoever else is taking the point that drafting Morrison will reap untold fortunes for the Blazers, let me ask you this: If the Blazers could sign Morrison for 10 years, would you commit today for 10 years worth of season's tickets? How many of the 330 can the Blazers count on to buy tickets and paraphenalia for years to come?

My point is this, what will bring the largest number of fans into the Rose Garden is not one player as much as it is wins. Morrison might add a few people to the list of those attending games in the short term. But if the Blazers don't win more games, those casual fans will stop attending - I can almost guarantee it. I don't think the Rose Garden will sell out consistently until the team is competing in the playoffs again for titles. And in this year's draft, IMO, Morrison will not bring more wins to the Blazers than any other player available. I just don't see his game translating to the NBA.

Several years ago, various media types 'promised' us that when the Blazers got rid of Bonzi and Sheed and brought in young players that the fans would come back in droves. Well, where are they today when that hasn't happened? Morrison is a good kid, but he's not going to save the Blazers, IMO. Only a winning team will do that. And, quite honestly, there are at least 2 other players in this year's draft that I'd rather see in a Blazer uniform than Morrison. I've said that on this forum before, and nothing has happened to change my mind.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> In fact I sat courtside. Right beneath the Blazer dancers feet.


So they were standing on you? Sounds uncomfortable.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> 400 fans is significant. Not in up front numbers, but in residual effect. Those 400 fans either have or will have families some day.


Not if we sterilize them before they reproduce.

barfo


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> In no way do I consider myself a "casual fan." I have followed this team from day 1. If they draft Roy, however, I will be furious.
> 
> Aldridge/Gay/Bargnani all have questions mark - but they also have some measurable shot at becoming all-star caliber players. Morrison has a chance to be another Kiki - not a world-beater, but a nice piece of the puzzle.
> 
> ...


Roy has the same skill set and attitude of a Scottie Pippen, an all around player who does everything well. That is what this team needs. I see Roy being able to produce like Jimmy Jackson, another "poor man's Pippen" should have.

Roy has just as much a chance of being an All-Star as Aldridge/Gay/Bargnani/Morrison. Drafting Roy doesn't mean the Blazers are punting, it just means they are going in a direction you don't agree with: more defense and playmaking (team play) and less "I'll get mine" which is what we've seen for the last three years.

Another comp-Rolando Blackmon, having a similar game and skill set to Roy, also around the same time as Kiki. He was a fine piece, near all-star caliber player for the Mavs.

Roy is far more than a role player. He will have an excellent career. I just hope it's for Portland.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy has the same skill set and attitude of a Scottie Pippen, an all around player who does everything well. That is what this team needs. I see Roy being able to produce like Jimmy Jackson, another "poor man's Pippen" should have.


I like the Jim Jackson example. Maybe, more Jim Jackson with better leadership skills and a better handle.

Roy is not my first choice because he isn't a flashy player. However, if he ends up being the pick, I could live with it and wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being the top player on the team.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

I like Roy, but only as a point guard and only if you're picking 6th or lower.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> To me, at this point, not drafting Morrison would be an absolute slap in the face of what the fan base wants.


Emphasis on the "To me" in that statement. You certainly don't speak for me as a fan. You seem to be in the minority on this board which represents a cross-section of Blazer fans both locally in Portland and across the country. Frankly, I'm a little surprised that you are trying to designate yourself as the 'voice of the fan base'.



> Did you realize there are already almost 400 signatures on the draft the stache page?


Just wondering, how many season tickets do you think that Jenna Jameso N. will be purchasing this year?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Storyteller said:


> Emphasis on the "To me" in that statement. You certainly don't speak for me as a fan. You seem to be in the minority on this board which represents a cross-section of Blazer fans both locally in Portland and across the country. Frankly, I'm a little surprised that you are trying to designate yourself as the 'voice of the fan base'.


and conversely, you don't speak for me. I disagree, what I see is a cross section of people wanting Morrison outright, or wanting him, bargnani, Roy, or Aldredge. I don't see anybody that doesn't want him. SO, I guess that puts me in the majority. 

I don't desginate myself as a fanbase. When I say I am a casual fan, it is no different than saying-I am a runner, or I am a democrat. I don't speak for all runners or democrats, or even zags, and certainly not Blazer fans. 

Frankly, I am surprised you didn't figure that out. 





> Just wondering, how many season tickets do you think that Jenna Jameso N. will be purchasing this year?


Just wondering, how many tickets will you be purchasing this year from Las Vegas? Probably about the same amount as Jenna I assume.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

barfo said:


> So they were standing on you? Sounds uncomfortable.
> 
> barfo



They sat at my feet. It was quite distracting.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy has the same skill set and attitude of a Scottie Pippen, an all around player who does everything well. That is what this team needs. I see Roy being able to produce like Jimmy Jackson, another "poor man's Pippen" should have.
> 
> Roy has just as much a chance of being an All-Star as Aldridge/Gay/Bargnani/Morrison. Drafting Roy doesn't mean the Blazers are punting, it just means they are going in a direction you don't agree with: more defense and playmaking (team play) and less "I'll get mine" which is what we've seen for the last three years.
> 
> ...


For those who didn't watch basketball during those generations, a more modern comparison is Josh Howard.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> "I fully and freely admit that it is Morrison or bust for me. " - Whether you are stopping or just not re-starting, your stance is entirely based upon whom they draft as you stated earlier in this thread.


Yes. 





> They alienate 90% of the fanbase? Hrm, ok, please provide a link to statistics or opinion polls that show 90% of the fanbase won't go to games, or will feel alienated. What about the 90% of the fanbase that wanted us to draft or trade for Luke Jackson or Ridnaour or Freddie Jones or <fill in the blank of player who was known in PDX> Oh my gosh, that means we've lost 270% of the fanbase already!


I see this as an attempt at humor and as nonsensical as it is will address it. I have no proof that fans will stop going if Portland still brings in thugs. Just as I have no proof that if I hit my thumb with a hammer 30 times in a row it will break. 



> 400 fans a game is a drop in the bucket. A DROP.


Again, lets hope this is your thinking and not Blazer management's.



> My point is that you keep insisting you speak for everyone in the fanbase and how everyone will be gnashing their teeth and pulling their hair out if AM isn't selected and insinuating there will be some sort of mass exodus.


I disagree. I have said that, for me, as a casual fan, Morrison brings me back. I have also stated that not drafting him is a PR nightmare. I guess you disagree that there will be backlash? Nice use of gnashing and exodus in the same sentence. Very old testament. 



> If you want to get fans in the seat, then win. Bringing in a specific player to grab ticket holders will only work for so long if they aren't winning - so great, the Blazers add 400 people who want to see AM but lose 8K people who hate the rut the Blazers are in.


Then by your logic, since the Blazers will still be in a rut next season, the team will lose 8400 fans a game by not drafting AM . Sounds like great idea.



> What will you do if we draft AM and he plays less than 10 minutes a game? Will you pout and start claiming you won't ever be a season ticket holder until they start him?


wow, a lot of passive aggressiveness in your post here. I don't take basketball, or any sport seriously unless I am a participant. It is entertainment. 




> What will you do if he doesn't get a lot of touches and doesn't score 20 a game?


What will I do? What can I do? I stopped playing organized basketball in 8th grade. I doubt they will call me for pointers. 



> Will you proclaim that your season tickets are off the table


I have never proclaimed I was buying season tickets. 



> No offense, but I really don't think continually trying to hold the organization hostage to your whims is really going to affect them one iota.


No offense taken. I think sayingthat I am "holding the organization hostage" is a little melodramtic don't you agree?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> and BTW Roy IS working out for CHA this saturday.....



Actaully hes not, hes in Houston right now.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> and conversely, you don't speak for me. I disagree, what I see is a cross section of people wanting Morrison outright, or wanting him, bargnani, Roy, or Aldredge. I don't see anybody that doesn't want him. SO, I guess that puts me in the majority.


 How does 'wanting him, bargnani, Roy, or Aldredge' jive with 'not drafting Morrison would be an absolute slap in the face of what the fan base wants'?

If the cross section on this board would be satisfied with any of those 4, how can you say that their opinion is that same as yours, since you contend that it must be Morrison?

BTW, it's certainly not my intention to pretend to speak for you or anyone else. If I gave you that impression in my post then I apologize.

Oh, and as for those who don't want Morrison, count me in. That's one. I could probably search through old posts and find others.



> I don't desginate myself as a fanbase. When I say I am a casual fan, it is no different than saying-I am a runner, or I am a democrat. I don't speak for all runners or democrats, or even zags, and certainly not Blazer fans.


Glad to hear it. Are you taking back your comment about the slap in the face of the fan base?



> Just wondering, how many tickets will you be purchasing this year from Las Vegas? Probably about the same amount as Jenna I assume.


Exactly my point. Your contention is that 332 signatures (as of 9:18 AM on 6/24/06) is 'proof' that drafting Morrison will result in a significant amount of added ticket revenue. It's my belief that a good number of those who signed the open letter will purchase exactly the same number of regular season tickets that I will this year - zero. My use of the obviously fake signature of Jenna Jameso N is evidence that leads me to that belief.

How is 'draft Morrison and the fans will return' different than 'trade Wallace, Wells and Patterson and the fans will return'? I don't think it's different at all.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Wow this forum is addicting! I am at work today and I am responding and walking away! must...do...work....



Storyteller said:


> How does 'wanting him, bargnani, Roy, or Aldredge' jive with 'not drafting Morrison would be an absolute slap in the face of what the fan base wants'?


Boy you guys are tough! I feel as if I am fighting you off with a stick! Ahh the tension!!! Most people on this board (from my perspective) have stated things like -I like any of these 4 players with or pick, or I like Morrison, but would be happy with... 



> BTW, it's certainly not my intention to pretend to speak for you or anyone else. If I gave you that impression in my post then I apologize.


I certainly don't need an apology. 





> Exactly my point. Your contention is that 332 signatures (as of 9:18 AM on 6/24/06)


Thanks for the exact running total! 




> 'proof' that drafting Morrison will result in a significant amount of added ticket revenue.


No, it isn't. It is a significant sign that people will regain interest and hope in a downtrodden franchise and that is a good start. 




> How is 'draft Morrison and the fans will return' different than 'trade Wallace, Wells and Patterson and the fans will return'? I don't think it's different at all.


I can only give you my opinion. When the Blazers rid themselves of those players, it was to done (again in my opinion) to appease a disgruntled and disconnected fanbase. Morrison, at least to 332 people (as of 6/24/06) is a positive sign that some fans want back on board. Maybe we should make that 331 people (as of 6/24/06) since you don't agree with it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

hasoos said:


> For those who didn't watch basketball during those generations, a more modern comparison is Josh Howard.



A good analogy. On a good team, Howard is a useful supporting player. Put him on a bad team and ask him to make it significantly better........sorry, not going to happen. IMHO, that is Roy. In a really weak draft, he looks good by comparison. In a "normal" year, he would be projected as a guy who *might* make the lotto. 

I know this is one of those "agree to disagree" issues. If people can compare Morrison to Bird or Bargnani to Dirk, I guess we can let people compare Roy to Pippen. :wink:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> A good analogy. On a good team, Howard is a useful supporting player. Put him on a bad team and ask him to make it significantly better........sorry, not going to happen. IMHO, that is Roy. In a really weak draft, he looks good by comparison. In a "normal" year, he would be projected as a guy who *might* make the lotto.
> 
> I know this is one of those "agree to disagree" issues. If people can compare Morrison to Bird or Bargnani to Dirk, I guess we can let people compare Roy to Pippen. :wink:




What about Joe Johnson? He's another guy that looked bad with the C's, good with the Suns, and then bad with the Hawks again.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Amazing how those Suns player look so good statistically with 25 extra running posessions per game and virtually no meaningful statistics kept on defense. :biggrin: I know if I was a free agent player looking for my next contract the first thing I would look to do is sign a 1 year deal with Phoenix and then wait for the money to roll in the next year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Amazing how those Suns player look so good statistically with 25 extra running posessions per game and virtually no meaningful statistics kept on defense. :biggrin: I know if I was a free agent player looking for my next contract the first thing I would look to do is sign a 1 year deal with Phoenix and then wait for the money to roll in the next year.


25 extra possessions a game doesn't really help someone shoot *47.8%* from the three point line, like Johnson did his last year as a Sun. That was just _ridiculous_.

BUT I agree that pace is something that should always be accounted for, especially when you're looking at points, assists, and rebounds per game.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea I do agree with you there. In the Phoenix offense you tend to get a lot more "transition" 3's then "half court offense" 3's though. Some guys just aren't comfortable in a slower game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ed O said:


> What about Joe Johnson? He's another guy that looked bad with the C's, good with the Suns, and then bad with the Hawks again.
> 
> Ed O.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but Johnson was excellent for the Hawks. Worth every penny.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but Johnson was excellent for the Hawks. Worth every penny.


Totally. Imagine how bad they would have been if they had saved that money and kept Diaw...

They would have been sitting at 24 wins instead of 26, with a ton of cap space this summer. Worth every penny, indeed. Thank goodness for Johnson!

[/sarcasm]

He certainly didn't "look bad," as I originally stated, but he clearly is not a guy that's good enough to carry an otherwise bad team on his own.

Ed O.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I disagree. I have said that, for me, as a casual fan, Morrison brings me back. I have also stated that not drafting him is a PR nightmare. I guess you disagree that there will be backlash? Nice use of gnashing and exodus in the same sentence. Very old testament.


Thanks. I do what I can to evoke Charlton Heston.



Oil Can said:


> Then by your logic, since the Blazers will still be in a rut next season, the team will lose 8400 fans a game by not drafting AM . Sounds like great idea.


No, what I'm saying is over the course of 2-3 years if the team doesn't start winning, what few fans are left will dwindle even more.



Oil Can said:


> I have never proclaimed I was buying season tickets.


Uhh...I'd have to go back through previous threads, which I hate doing, but I believe at one point you stated you'd buy season tickets if they drafted AM.




Oil Can said:


> No offense taken. I think sayingthat I am "holding the organization hostage" is a little melodramtic don't you agree?


Not really. Would it be less dramatic if I call it pseudo-extortion? I'ts the same thing - "You give me this or I won't give you that"....


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> Uhh...I'd have to go back through previous threads, which I hate doing, but I believe at one point you stated you'd buy season tickets if they drafted AM.


What I have said is: I will buy a ticket *package* if they draft Morrison. I have also said that drafting Morrison brings me back to avid fan status. 




> Not really. Would it be less dramatic if I call it pseudo-extortion? I'ts the same thing - "You give me this or I won't give you that"....


...and that my friend, is capitalism.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> What I have said is: I will buy a ticket *package* if they draft Morrison. I have also said that drafting Morrison brings me back to avid fan status.
> 
> ...and that my friend, is capitalism.


That's fine, for you and a few others. Unfortunately, there are not enough of you to make a serious dent in the Blazers' fiscal problem.

However, PA is looking to improve the value of the team, immediately. Drafting Morrison and creating a buzz will likely increase his asking price.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy would help the team win. adam morison will help offensivly, but i doubt he can guard a 3 and alot of 2's. he is a liabilty on D, which is why i dont want him. Roy is good at everything.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> roy would help the team win. adam morison will help offensivly, but i doubt he can guard a 3 and alot of 2's. he is a liabilty on D, which is why i dont want him. Roy is good at everything.


And also plays the same position as our good rookie Webster. Gay or Aldridge for me. Don't **** with the backcourt.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> roy would help the team win. adam morison will help offensivly, but i doubt he can guard a 3 and alot of 2's. he is a liabilty on D, which is why i dont want him. Roy is good at everything.



Roy is not the defensive player you are making him out to be. Yes, he has much better defensive instincts than Morrison does, but he's not a great defender. 

I guess my response should simply be this.

Whoever scores more wins. Morrison will score more and along with Webster open the offense up for Zach to go one on one instead of being double teamed. 

Brandon Roy will play fundamentaly sound and give up more than he puts in.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Don't **** with the backcourt.


Because so far, so good, huh?

Blake and Dixon are as likely to start at the 1 and 2 this year as Telfair and Webster. I just don't see how someone can look at ANY position on this team and think that it's good enough to ignore when looking at draft prospects...

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Brandon Roy will play fundamentaly sound and give up more than he puts in.


Brandon Roy scored 20+ ppg in the Pac-10. It's not like we're talking about Adam Morrison vs. a 3 ppg scorer on a bad team. In fact, he may actually be the 2nd best scorer in this draft, after Morrison. He's certainly proven he can score more than any of the other options in the top 8 or so.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> Brandon Roy scored 20+ ppg in the Pac-10. It's not like we're talking about Adam Morrison vs. a 3 ppg scorer on a bad team. In fact, he may actually be the *2nd best scorer * in this draft, after Morrison.


Well, there was this guy named JJ. I think he won some awards and set some records too. However, if you are projecting into their scoring ability in the NBA, I wouldn't rank Brandon too high. He will likely do whatever his new team needs, and it may not be to score the ball that much.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Because so far, so good, huh?
> 
> Blake and Dixon are as likely to start at the 1 and 2 this year as Telfair and Webster. I just don't see how someone can look at ANY position on this team and think that it's good enough to ignore when looking at draft prospects...
> 
> Ed O.


I would be very surprised if Dixon starts, but your point is correct. Until there is a backcourt combo that proves it can win there should be not talk about fixing it in stone. I believe that [Jack/Telfair] and Webster will become a solid backcourt. But if Roy is BPA, then take him and figure out what to do with the rest in the future--after some combination of players establishes themselves.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Roy is not the defensive player you are making him out to be. Yes, he has much better defensive instincts than Morrison does, but he's not a great defender.
> 
> I guess my response should simply be this.
> 
> ...


Whoever holds the opponent to the fewest points also wins. Certainly you can come up with more than that?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Reep said:


> Well, there was this guy named JJ. I think he won some awards and set some records too. However, if you are projecting into their scoring ability in the NBA, I wouldn't rank Brandon too high. He will likely do whatever his new team needs, and it may not be to score the ball that much.


I left out KeeKee Clark, Gary Neal and Andre Collins too. All great college scorers who won't do much scoring in the NBA, except maybe with groupies. 

You bring up a good point about Roy though...he may not be asked to score a ton in the NBA, at least not right away. Absolutely true...but my point was that at the NBA level, he's STILL quite possibly the 2nd best scorer available in this draft. (Redick isn't even in the equation.) Whether the team that selects him actually uses him in that capacity or not is irrelevant. Roy has shown the ability to score as well as just about anyone in this draft. So, ragging on his scoring ability and saying that even if he's a decent defender, he'll allow more points than he scores is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> So, ragging on his scoring ability and saying that even if he's a decent defender, he'll allow more points than he scores is kind of ridiculous.


Agreed. I think Brandon will score more than he allows, or at least will contribute to more points than he allows. I know there are issues with this, but there is part of me that would love to see what a Roy/Webster backcourt could do.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Agreed. I think Brandon will score more than he allows, or at least will contribute to more points than he allows. I know there are issues with this, but there is part of me that would love to see what a Roy/Webster backcourt could do.



A Webster/Roy backcourt would do one thing better than almost any other. Make a lot of turnovers when they are pressed by faster, quicker guards.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> A Webster/Roy backcourt would do one thing better than almost any other. Make a lot of turnovers when they are pressed by faster, quicker guards.


I understand your point, but that remains to be seen. Roy has a very nice handle and I can see him using it to abuse guards who overcommit trying for the steal. Webster doesn't have enough handle yet, but he is still young. I tend to look more at what they can become than what they are now.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> A Webster/Roy backcourt would do one thing better than almost any other. Make a lot of turnovers when they are pressed by faster, quicker guards.


Martell averaged 1.8 turnovers per 48 minutes last year. He's a pretty good ball handler. So is Roy, just 2.4 turnovers in 32 minutes per game without much of a true point guard on the Washington Huskies team. I don't see that as a huge issue if those two were to be on the court at the same time. 

How about this...which of those quick/fast guard tandems could stop Webster and Roy from scoring?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Martell averaged 1.8 turnovers per 48 minutes last year. He's a pretty good ball handler. So is Roy, just 2.4 turnovers in 32 minutes per game without much of a true point guard on the Washington Huskies team. I don't see that as a huge issue if those two were to be on the court at the same time.
> 
> How about this...which of those quick/fast guard tandems could stop Webster and Roy from scoring?



None of them could, but it wouldn't matter because Telfair or Jack would rip the ball from either of them consistantly. 

I have no problem drafting Roy if they trade down and pick up an all star. Swing Webster to the 3 and have Roy in the backcourt with Telfair. 

I would just hate to see the team waste the 4th pick on a player that does nothing spectacular for a team with no one spectacular on it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Roy is not the defensive player you are making him out to be. Yes, he has much better defensive instincts than Morrison does, but he's not a great defender.
> 
> I guess my response should simply be this.
> 
> ...


Zach will also have a great shooter to kick it out to when he's double teamed that will actually make his jumpers...

Morrison's passing ability is also very underrated, if defenses go out on him I think he would be very effective dropping off passes to Zach and possibly Joel for easy buckets...Something he didn't really have to do at the college level, but I saw him do on many occasions with Batista...


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I have no problem drafting Roy if they trade down and pick up an all star. Swing Webster to the 3 and have Roy in the backcourt with Telfair.


Since Roy will go anywhere from 3 to 8, I can't see any scenario that yields an All-Star by Portland dropping at most 4 spots in the draft.

So, it looks like you have problems if the Blazers go with Roy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> Since Roy will go anywhere from 3 to 8, I can't see any scenario that yields an All-Star by Portland dropping at most 4 spots in the draft.
> 
> So, it looks like you have problems if the Blazers go with Roy.


Let's hope that won't be neccessary.


----------

